# Can Corsair VX-450W handle 200W TDP GPU



## smltngs (Sep 17, 2014)

I presently have a corsair vx450w PSU and Numeric Digital 1000 Plus-V UPS. I am thinking of buying a high-end GPU like maxwell 980/970 after sometime. News on the net indicate a 180W TDP (at max 200 TDP) for 980 requiring TWO 6-Pin connectors. I am from Trivandrum, no good shops here which sell high-end components. So I will have to resort to online for purchase.  Plz answer the following queries:

1) Will my PSU be able to handle 980. My PSU only has ONE 6-Pin, I will have to resort to molex-PCIE adapters.

2)If I need to upgrade my PSU I would like to go for Seasonic 620W Power Supply (S12II-620) which seems to be the most suggested PSU here on this forum. Plz confirm this is the correct model Seasonic 620W Power Supply (S12II-620) price in india Rs.5505. Buy Seasonic 620W Power Supply (S12II-620) online : Theitdepot.com . 

3)If I take the above 620W PSU will my UPS be compatible. It is a 1kV+ UPS.

I know that my config will bottleneck GPU but most probably I will go for a complete upgrade next year.
My config: AMD 965BE + 6 GB RAM + 1TB HDD + 128GB SSD + Hyper 212+ 785g Mobo(Do CPU coolers take extra power than stock ones)

- - - Updated - - -

Plz delete this thread. I mistakenly posted three times bcoz it was giving some database error while submitting new thread


----------

